

Blogging and Blackmail - ot86
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/3401/blogging-and-blackmail/

======
littletables
Lawrence Dignan, Editorial Director of CBS Interactive and Editor in Chief of
ZDNet and Smart Planet has weighed in. It might be worth a read for anyone
interested in discussion on the matter.

A word about Dennis Howlett - <http://www.zdnet.com/a-word-about-dennis-
howlett-7000005135/>

Disclosure:

I am a freelance reporter and blogger for ZDNet, as well as CBS Interactive
property c|net.

I don't know Howlett and have not observed his behavior or practices and I
have no opinion on this. I simply saw that there was a significant response.

